# Help me decide



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

My family always threatens to take a hammer to one of my tanks if I don't get new "pretty fish". What is a good aggresive fish that could double as "pretty as well"? I was thinking a Jaguar or a Blue Dempsey....


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

Dempseys are definitely pretty and definitely mean


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

blue dempseys are known to just die out of the blue so i dont know if they would be the best choice. i would suggest something like a green terror, salvini, festae, or some sort of veija


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I think p's are pretty in a way. How big is your tank, and how many fish do you want in it? eye biter malawis are awesome looking, and annhilate anything they can fit in their mouth. You can keep them with other big fish too i think.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Flowerhorn...'nuff said.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Flowerhorn...'nuff said.


thats what i was gonna say that or a green terror. i thought about gettin one and did a little research on em

heres some sh*t


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

id definetaly go for a male green terror in your situation :nod:


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Lonald said:


> id definetaly go for a male green terror in your situation :nod:


 If it's American cichlids, that's a good choice. Otherwise get different color Mbuna, which will give you looks and action.


----------



## RigidNeophyte (Jul 1, 2004)

I would actually say a male Green Terror or a male Jack Demsey. They are beautiful and agressive. Although I think you'll have better luck mixing other CA/SA cichlids with the Jack than with the Green Terror. Also Jack Demseys are much more popular and less costly.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

African cichlids, or a flowerhorn. Or maybe even a mixture of pink and marbled cons..


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

what kind of post is this?? it should be frozen


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't mind u givng Piranha tips to people on this site with ur 5 gal tank set up experiance (since the people that run it don't give a damn) but I would appreciate it if u did not look 4 all my posts so u could put ur 2 cents in. Don't 4get who brought u into this game. Find sum 1 else on this site 2 fuk with.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

NaTuReBoYz A_TROX said:


> what kind of post is this?? it should be frozen


 it's a post where someone is asking for advice. why should it be "frozen"?

anyway, i agree with everyone else, a flowerhorn or a green terror. a high grade flowerhorn looks awesome and they can be veeerry aggressive.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea, go for the flowerhorn


----------



## PearlGirl (Aug 9, 2004)

Just to point out something...

Blue Dempsys are NOT aggressive. They should be in a non aggressive tank.
And yes, from experience, their life time is very very short.
Juvi to old age by 1 year. LOL


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

i don't give piranha tips...take a closer look at all my posts.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

red blood parrots are cool and yellow labs and kenyi are quite pretty fish


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

YELLOW LABS ARE NICE. AND YOU CAN TRY ELECTRIC BLUE CICHLIDS TOO


----------

